# World's Oldest Mum



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, so far be it for me to pass judgement on anyone who wants a family, but 72? Surely not....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't feel so old now.....with the lady at 72.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I know - spring chickens us


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I saw her on breakfast tv, not impressed

My opinion of course but i was shocked and she had no comprehension of what bringing a child into the world at her age meant for the child, whoever treats her should be struck off.

I am all for peoples rights, but what about the rights of the potential child

Myra x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

i'm feeling soooo sprightly!! bless her cotton socks. (she doesn't look it though does she?  I've seen women in their 40s looking older)
RL


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

beleive it or not Myra, some people think that about women of our age.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I am your age RL


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I didn't like the way she kept telling the doctor that she was prepared to take risks..it's not about her, it's about her potential baby.   

Ronnie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm all for freedom of choice and for women getting their longed for baby, but I have to say I find 72 a bit on the old side. She may look younger but she didn't look all that physically fit - and goodness knows babies/children require vast amounts of energy....

don't think she did herself any favours saying she'd chosen career first and only now was the time right for her to have a baby....surely she must have realised earlier that she wanted a family?

oh well, who am I to judge? wonder if the clinic agreed to treat her..


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

i think she did realised 20 years ago  - she's had five IVF attempts in 20 years - she was a relatively early pioneer for us ladies.  Let's not judge her too harshly.  

I hope those on here in their late 40s/early 50s don't have to wait so long as her and face five failed attempts.  Do any of us know when we'd give up?

RL


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

RL, i so appreciate what you are saying and i do feel for her loss of not being able to have a child, i go through it myself everyday, but i am only giving my opinion and what i feel is right for the child, i do not think anyone should have a child at 72 years of age.

I am not judging her, but i do feel that her need over powers the reality of what having a child at her age will mean to that childs future.

Like i said my opinion only, we all look at things differently.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

My ILs who are both active & in their 60's look after Sam 1 afternoon a week & by the end of the day they are both on their knees & ready to collapse - how is the 72 year old going to look & run after a toddler?

Ronnie


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

RL - oh I missed that bit about her having failed tx - must have been when I popped into the kitchen! That sort of makes more sense but even so, I still think 72 is too old...

Ronnie - that's kind of how I feel. My mum is nearly 70 and as much as she loves spending time with her grandchildren - my 2 nieces are 1 and 5 and my nephew is 3 - she's exhausted after an hour or two and physically simply can't keep up...

Really really sad what the Indian ladies said about risking dying through IVF being a better option than dying a little every day being childless.... 

Not sure when I would draw the line. Have kind of thought that if tx doesn't work in the next year or two, then I will agressively pursue adoption - I want a family and although I'd love to carry my own child, if I have several more attempts fail in the next couple of years, I think I'll look at adoption before it's too late for that too
But hard to know exactly when to stop....


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I haven't watched this, I'm Sky+ing it and will watch it later but I read in the paper that Britain's oldest mum died a week or so ago, leaving her little boy who I think was about three. So sad. I can't remember how old she was, seems that I don't remember much about it at all but it does raise the issue of who is going to look after the children.

Must be so hard, and reading what you said that Indian woman said Suity about the woman dying a little every day is so sad  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually I have more of a problem with the surgeon who did the Californian woman's awful facelift!  Now that is what I call downright irresponsible and defying nature!!!

RL


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Gosh I just hope that I won't be still going around clinics childless and desperate for a clinic to take me on in 32 years.
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

How old id the American ladies husband? He looks much younger than her


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think he is about 50. She said that he is the same age as her first child which I think she had at about 20.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont think they said but yes he looks at least ten years younger so perhaps he's a second ubbie and that's why they did it.

JJ - xxxxx  I don't think yu will be, your time is going to come sooenr than that.

RLxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Love the way the brother says his sister has done this too later in life and yet she was nursing his blimmin' mother!! 

I wonder if he ever stepped in and offered to take over so she could have a life of her own??

RLx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

RL - my thoughts exactly!

While I would not want a child that late (60/70s) I just can't get myself to join the public outcry.

As far as the woman who gave birth to twin at 54 I don't understand the problem at all, her husband is much younger and she is fit as fiddle.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

No I'm afraid I can't get worked up about it either.  I read something on one of the Mums over 40 threads elswhere on FF this evening about an over 40s  mum to be  who looked round the the waiting room at the young but miserable faces of pregnant teenagers with bored young men at their sides and thought her baby's lot was a lot better to be born out of want and love than theirs probably.

Good luck to them.

There are plenty of hideously over weight single mums out there in their 20s who couldn't or wouldn't be bothered to run round after a toddler.

Having said that, I hope I've got the energy for it!

RLx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

My Mum was 43 when I was born and now at 43 and I'm on my 3rd IVF attempt, so I guess I can see if from both sides of the fence, I grew up with what at the time was considered an "older Mum" but she was brilliant, she did everything my friends Mums did, but I still got teased a little about her being my Grandmother by the other kids!  I think some older women will make great parents and have the energy and health to deal with toddlers, whilst others clearly don't. 

One thing that hit me after watching the programme was that all of them seemed luckily to have some support either from a husband, brother, sister etc were as the 72 year old lady seemed to be on her own, which would make bringing up any child even harder at any age.

Beth


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't see the end of it, did she get a clinic abroad to take her?
L x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

it just said she was continuing with her quest.  Somone should have pointed her towards India.  Hope I've got her spirit in 30 years' time!
Who knows!  Maybe she's on this forum!  hello Jenny if you are!!!
Night all
xxRLxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi 
i started a thread about this on girls and boys but no-one answered so i will talk to you lots about it!  
that was a very intersting programme and wasnt it fascinating how positive they are about older women haing babies in india? so very sad that childless women are virtual outcasts and people wont look at them because they are considered unlucky!    we think we have problems.
i think the lady in the states was fab but i did feel a bit choked that the twins had only just been told they were from donor eggs and they were talking about their biological mother...i tend to push it to the back of my mind so much which i know is silly and i really need to face this fact that my (hopefully) future child may have a problem with this though i will be telling them a lot earlier..
i felt very sad for the uk lady...i know she has been trying for a long time but i really feel there has to be a cut off point but not a specific age but rather assessed on an individual basis.. i did feel that the 72 yr old was not fit enough to even manage a pregnancy let alone look after a baby (just my opinion) but I felt so sorry for her when the Dr refused her    i guess that pang to have a baby is absolutely no less strong whatever age you are..i do hope she will take up the offer of counselling to help her get through this as I cant see her ever reaching her goal...
good luck to you all ladies!
love pobby xx


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Have to say strangely I felt more sympathetic towards the ladies in India.  At least there, most children are brought up by the extended family anyway.

But that woman in London ...... I would be horrified if she did become pregnant - I just felt she was soo selfish and not quite right.  I mean 72 is a ridiculous age to be thinking about having a baby  ... and how on earth would she child proof her house - it looked a right mess.

Sooo pleased the Bridge wouldn't accept her.

Axx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I think it's less about age per se and more about individual circumstances. Maybe they just didn't show it, but the 72 yr old seemed to be very much on her own with no support network and physically she just didn't look like she could cope with pregnancy, child birth and bringing up a small child....and although I totally understand her not wanting to give up, I think her best course of action right now would be counselling to help her accept that she isn't going to have her own baby

pobby - I think all donor conceived children will have a natural curiosity about their genetic history - even if you tell them right from early on (which is what I also plan to do - I think telling them as teenagers is too late) - but you could see how much they loved their mum and how happy they were, and that's what counts....


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought it was nice that the two teenage twins said that if their mum had not gone ahead with the donor egg treatment, they they would not be here. They were glad that she had as they had a life filled with love and fun.  

I thought the 72 year old lady was extremely selfish and I feel that sadly she won't give up until she finds a clinic who will treat her. 

V interesting documentary

Kylecat x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

suitcase of dreams said:


> pobby - I think all donor conceived children will have a natural curiosity about their genetic history


Difficult to know - I know of a few adopted adults who have no interest at all. I often think thats my best comparison at the moment as still so few adult donor children. Probably a lot depends on how much importance is placed on it by us too I imagine.

Must admit I didn't watch the TV documentary. Having been in one I never believe anything they say anymore anyway . Also, I've watched, read, thought about, so much in the last 10 years to do with all these types of issues that I'm burnt out now  

LL xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

your so right Lottie, documentaries dont always tell us the full story    I wondered if the UK lady perhaps had family support in the wings but i got a strong feeling she actually didnt. It looked like she could hardly walk she had arthritis and seemed a bit muddled, the natural ageing process of course. I would like to think that no matter how strong my desire for a child is I will have to draw the line somewhere. I even worry about having a baby at this age..i never wanted to be an older mum, none of us did Im sure..but wow, that lady in the states was an absolute inspiration..check her out water skiing and going to the gym, puts me to shame!    i guess it does highlight the need to look after ourself when we have babies in later life..
not long for you to go now Lottie...good luck hun!!   

pobby x


----------

